# Cryptocoryne pygmaea



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

I have Echinodorus tenellus in a 10 gal with 15w T8, regular black gravel and in a few weeks it has started to send new runners, shouldn't be a problem in your setup.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

It would not work. Despite the name - which refers to the inflorescence I believe - it does not stay small. It'll get maybe 8-10 inches tall. Nice plant and it does well submersed, but not small. _C. parva_ would be a better choice.


----------



## Christine T (May 4, 2008)

Tinanti said:


> It would not work. Despite the name - which refers to the inflorescence I believe - it does not stay small. It'll get maybe 8-10 inches tall. Nice plant and it does well submersed, but not small. _C. parva_ would be a better choice.


Thanks for the info on the hight of Pygmy crypt.
I thought parva needed higher light. 



> I have Echinodorus tenellus in a 10 gal with 15w T8, regular black gravel and in a few weeks it has started to send new runners, shouldn't be a problem in your setup.


This is what I've seen/heard most recommended.


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

I have C. parva in a 5 gal with 10w, flourite, and it's sent out 1 new leaf, had it for over a month, very slow grower... if you want to spend less money and have a carpet faster, go with E. tenellus.


----------



## Christine T (May 4, 2008)

I've been checking out the Echinodorus tenellus, and some people say that they've had it get to 5". Is this normal or do they maybe have something they _think_ is Echinodorus tenellu?

What about Marsilea minuta, do you think that would do well? Seems as though it may be hard to find though.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I sent you a couple of C. willisii. They are a tad bigger than C. parva, and grow faster. In my 100gal tank they pretty much hug the ground, but depending on environment they could stretch a bit too.

This thread might give you an idea: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/30076-low-tech-ground-covers.html


----------



## Christine T (May 4, 2008)

Cool Thanks!  I'll give it a try and see how it does.


----------

